# California Spec. vs Federal Spec. Catalytic Converter



## fp3 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking to find out if there is a physical difference between the catalytic converters of a Cali spec. and a Fed spec Maxima. My car is a 95 Cali. Spec and i believe it's the original catalytic still on it and it has a hole in it, so I think it's time to replace it.

Also, if I can get away with a non-california converter, would this Eastern Catalytic converter be satisfactory? (More Information for EASTERN CATALYTIC 40286)


----------

